# New wood and rope on Big South of the Poudre



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

5 of us ran the Big South this weekend starting from the Poudre Lake headwaters on the Continental Divide. The level fluctuated between 1.8-2ft over the course of the weekend. This is a great level for the BS and a good time was had by all.

The run was mostly clean of wood, except for 1 riverwide log (with branches) above Cool World, and another riverwide log in the top half section of Tubular Balls. We took out after the first rapid of The Rush, just upstream from another riverwide log.

In addition to the wood, there is also a rope that we lost while bagging a swimmer in Fantasy Flight. I believe the rope snagged somewhere on the bottom of river in this rapid. We had to let go of the rope after it snagged around our swimmer's neck. The rope vanished once our swimmer freed himself of it. Sorry and beware when running this rapid.

At this time, Long Draw rd is closed. To check the status of the closure, go to:
http://www.fs.fed.us/r2/arnf/conditions/forest-roads/clrd/index.shtml


----------



## ethan (Nov 3, 2003)

*Wood*

A little more wood info just in case they open the road before the water is all gone. 

There is a potentially dangerous log in a small rapid just below Double Trouble. The main flow is running right into it, but we were able to sneak over some rocks on the right to get around it.

The rush is relatively clean. There is a log in the usual place below the first drop, but you can get through on the left. Below the third drop (campsite takeout) the river is pretty clogged and not easily portaged. Below this mess there is a log blocking the left channel, and that's as much as I saw.

Pray for the road to open.


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

1.9ft today and the gate is OPEN!

Along with the above comments regarding wood, beware of wood at the beginnning of the lead-in to Prime Time.

And.. we found the majority of the rope lost in Fantasy Flight last week, in the river bottom, in the flats, below Fantasy Flight. The rope was torn and the bag missing. Also, MattC we found your paddle in The Rush. Evan will be calling you tonight so he can redeem his reward beers at the Trailhead Tavern and give your paddle back


----------



## ethan (Nov 3, 2003)

The log in the first drop of Tubular Balls is now gone!


----------

